# Falkor - Newest member of the Livinwright Farm herd



## Livinwright Farm (May 7, 2011)

We think he's a a Nigerian/Angora or Pygora... very thick haired!


----------



## elevan (May 7, 2011)

Nice looking boy


----------



## ksalvagno (May 7, 2011)

Cute little guy!


----------



## Goatherd (May 7, 2011)

Very cool looking!


----------



## PattySh (May 7, 2011)

He's Handsome! Congrats.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 7, 2011)

Thank you all!

By the way, he is roughly the same size as Momma & Maude... a little shorter, but only by an inch or two... and his barrel is much bigger.   I will take pictures tomorrow of Falkor & Momma side by side for better size comparison.
He is much thicker in the leg bones also.


----------



## elevan (May 7, 2011)

I'm a little confused by your post...

The seller listed him as Nigerian, which obviously he is not 100%.

Do you know for sure that there is Angora there?

I can believe that there is a pygmy influence in there in the build...although I'm not sure I see the ND influence.

ND, Pygora, Nigora, Pygmy...whatever doesn't really matter...He's lovely, just curious.


----------



## country freedom (May 8, 2011)

He's a cute boy!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 8, 2011)

She posted him as a Nigerian, because that is what she was told he is. Just like I was told that my 2yr (then)old does were pure nigerians.

I definitely see angora in his THICK coat... the area that I shaved on him yesterday evening looks wooly.. I will try to get a better pic of him up today, showing what I mean.
I could be wrong and that could just be Pygmy influence.... but


----------



## chubbydog811 (May 8, 2011)

I'm not sure that I am sold on the angora either. I'm pretty sure he's not 100% nd, but, even with the hair, I don't think so. I had a Pygmy cross buck (no angora) who had hair just like this buck. 
Anyway, you'll have to post pictures once you finish cleaning him up! I'm curious to see what his body looks like under all that fur!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 8, 2011)

chubbydog811 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure that I am sold on the angora either. I'm pretty sure he's not 100% nd, but, even with the hair, I don't think so. I had a Pygmy cross buck (no angora) who had hair just like this buck.
> Anyway, you'll have to post pictures once you finish cleaning him up! I'm curious to see what his body looks like under all that fur!


x3
He's cute and looks very much like a pygmy to me.  Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 8, 2011)

Falkor after a shave(down to 3/4 inch from 3-4 inches) and a thorough wash! he is quite wooly!  

I *DID* state that I could be wrong about the angora and that the wooliness could just be from Pygmy influence.  






And I am now out of uploading space, so any future pics will be posted to our Facebook page! When I load new pics to our fb page I will post a topic to the "Everything Else Goats" forum.


----------



## elevan (May 8, 2011)

My pygmy / ND cross is built like a pygmy, is very "wooly" and gets his coloration from the ND side (and I am 100% on his heritage).

I would venture a guess that is what your boy is.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 8, 2011)

Well then, it seems like the concencus is that he is Nigi-Pyg... COOL!  We will go with that then!   It doesn't make much of a difference... as long as he won't throw Toggie sized kids we're happy!!


----------



## elevan (May 8, 2011)

Do you know how old he is?

I'm guessing 1.5-3 years based on horns...

He definitely shouldn't throw gigantor sized kids.



_Oh and I'm just saying...I hate the term nigi-pyg...I know a lot of you use it but it makes me literally think of PIGS and I don't like it    that's my opinion and you don't have to alter your terminology for me I just wanted to say it._


----------



## chubbydog811 (May 8, 2011)

When I bought him, the person said he was roughly 2 years old...Good guess elevan! He sure is handsome when he is all clipped up!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 8, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Do you know how old he is?
> 
> I'm guessing 1.5-3 years based on horns...
> 
> ...


Going by his teeth he is between 2 and 3 years old... has 2 pair of permanant teeth.

I wouldn't think he would throw huge kids with his size, I was just being silly.. as evidenced by the little line of laughing smileys  

I have been using the term you don't like for roughly a year, it was the only way I had ever heard the cross referenced... it wasn't until a couple weeks ago that I had seen someone on here refer to the cross as Pygerian.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 8, 2011)

chubbydog811 said:
			
		

> When I bought him, the person said he was roughly 2 years old...Good guess elevan! He sure is handsome when he is all clipped up!


He was a dream to clip, even if it did take a while due to his dense winter undercoat.  
Oh, and Guess What?

Our barn & stalls are still whole!!!     he was antsy to get outside this morning and gently ramming the door, but not hard enough to do any damage.


----------



## chubbydog811 (May 8, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> chubbydog811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear!! I'm sure he will do better there. We are set up for horses and well behaved goats, not destructive goats! I think he had little man syndrome with my other buck - maybe that's why he was constantly harassing him? Either way, my other buck is forever grateful that you took him


----------



## elevan (May 8, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I refer to my crosses as Pygerian although at times (for the benefit of not having to be told they're just mutts) I will just refer to them as pygmy / nd crosses.  Although Pygoras were considered mutts once...I'm just saying  

No hard feelings, like I said makes me think of PIGS when I hear the term you used    And my goaties are too sweet to be related to pigs


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 8, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> _Oh and I'm just saying...I hate the term nigi-pyg..._


  I'm so with you on that one.  And it's not just this cross that makes me crazy, I have a cross bred dog and always refer to him as a mix of the two breeds he is rather than making up a name for it.  Not saying you made it up, Livin, just that there is a made up name for EVERY kind of cross out there these days as if they are a breed unto themselves.

He's a VERY cobby little guy... I really see more Pygmy than Nigerian.  He is an awfully cute lil' fella.


----------



## elevan (May 8, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the names that they make up for dog breeds are just hilarious! I just saw "pugapoo" the other day    How about a "Poo-Ton"    That name says it all doesn't it!  

See more here:  A hybrid dog is not a BREED, it is a hybrid, which means it is a mix of more than one purebred dog. 


Guess my "Pygerians" are designer goats    I'm ok with that...it's less letters to type than pygmy / nigerian dwarf cross and sounds much better than nigi-pyg and everyone knows what I'm talking about


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 13, 2011)

Is it possible for a pygmy to not have any sort of facial markings?


I will be getting Falkor's wither & cannon measurements tomorrow.
I wish I could trace back to his original owner/breeder. Find out what his dam looked like(primarily her udder), what a sister looks like(if he has one).
His parents have to be cuddle bugs! He will give a gentle tug on the edge of my shirt if I am not giving him scritches.


----------



## elevan (May 13, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Is it possible for a pygmy to not have any sort of facial markings?
> 
> 
> I will be getting Falkor's wither & cannon measurements tomorrow.
> ...


Yes, their faces are quite individualized.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 13, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear about your Grandpa, Emily.


----------



## helmstead (May 14, 2011)

Congrats on the new buck.

Weary of the "wonder what breed this little thing is", I will say, congrats on your Miniature Goat - because that's what he is, since you don't have any idea to his lineage.

This is why the associations won't let you register % Nigerians...you REALLY just can't always tell.

But he is DEFINITELY a Miniature Goat.  So there.  Register him with the NMGA and start your own herd!

**BTW, he looks full Nigerian to me (go ahead and gasp, y'all!).**  The older style Nigi bucks are just like him, more cobby...and it's not easy to get that color on a Pygmy, not even a Pygmy cross because the agouti color locus is really hard to get out of the equation.  He reminds me a little of my Rider boy.  Boys of his type cross REALLY well on fine boned does, giving more substance and better feet/legs to their offspring.

Remember, folks, Nigerians and Pygmies came from the same place.  It was only about 60 years ago that breeders split them and created the two 'types' which became two 'breeds' only about 40 years ago.


----------



## elevan (May 14, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Congrats on the new buck.
> 
> Weary of the "wonder what breed this little thing is", I will say, congrats on your Miniature Goat - because that's what he is, since you don't have any idea to his lineage.
> 
> ...


Yep Nigerians and Pygmies both came from the Cameroon Dwarf Goat.


----------



## elevan (May 14, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Livinwright


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 15, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Congrats on the new buck.
> 
> Weary of the "wonder what breed this little thing is", I will say, congrats on your Miniature Goat - because that's what he is, since you don't have any idea to his lineage.
> 
> ...


I am gasping  , primarily because of how BIG boned he is... which is one of the things that "disqualified" my does as being Nigerians in most people's eyes on here... and their legs are much more slender than his.
I am posting his measurements in "reply" momentarily.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 15, 2011)

Height @ withers: 22 inches
length of canon: 4 1/4 inches


----------



## helmstead (May 15, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> I am gasping  , primarily because of how BIG boned he is... which is one of the things that "disqualified" my does as being Nigerians in most people's eyes on here... and their legs are much more slender than his.
> I am posting his measurements in "reply" momentarily.


He's a _BUCK_.  And the does in question are still probably Boer crosses LOL, just trust us on this one.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 15, 2011)

I have a buck that is the "old" style Nigerian and he is pretty husky but he is full Nigerian.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 17, 2011)

I have been doing much research trying to find the info mentioned about Nigerian Dwarf & Pygmy goats stemming from the same breed.... and the only thing I have found is that Pygmy goats are also called Cameroon Dwarf goats. And that the two breeds(Nigerian & Pygmy) have similar, but not the same ancestry. Similar, meaning that they both originate out of Africa.


----------



## helmstead (May 17, 2011)

You're not going to find the exact origins of EITHER breed because BOTH "breeds" came from West Africa as a general import.  As mentioned, it was only in the past 40-60 years that the TYPES were separated and made into BREEDS.  Of course the foundation stock won't be the same.


----------



## willowbreezefarm (May 25, 2011)

He is the CUTEST little guy!!!


----------

